# R.i.P ...project run away



## nuggetto (Jan 29, 2007)

my 1 year+ iggy run away recently...

wishes him the best in the wild...

I got :bash: from my gf for searching for him middle of the night thru the neighbourhood...up n down torching light here n there...


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

you sure he got OUT the house, i have that problem once with babies 
i found them all in the end inthe house lol
that or youll find him or hear of him anyway so 
jaz x


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

look in warm places, under fridges, tuble dryers washer machines, freezers, or if you can go under the floor. They always seem to find a nice warm place to go.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

i imagine its pretty warm all over in malaysia but at least he'll have a better chance of survival than if he escaped in chilly england.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

When I had my Iggy it got out once. Fortunately I spotted it escaping behind the fire and going up the chimeny. Had I not seen it then I would have been sure it could be anywhere. Ended up getting Transco out to remove the fire so that I could reach in and grab her - she couldn't get too far up because the actual accessible hole behind a fire is tiny. She was freezing cold and very stiff but thawed out nicely after a few hours.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little iggy


----------

